# Dilema-new square shape Hymer B554 or older previous shape



## RASSER (May 6, 2007)

Hi All,
We love our 2006 Hymer B544L which gives us plenty of room for the two of us and the double Alko floor gives us plenty of locker space as well as the winterisation.
Unfortunately my wife now struggles getting into the pull down bed so we are looking at a french bed layout such as the new B554, although there seems to be a few other Hymer versions also with French beds.
We are seriously considering a 'new' LHD B554 import which has the square front end and the larger pull down onto support blocks to make it steady, together with a good french bed mattress and good L shape lounge area.
However it isn't on the Alko chassis, so doesn't have the lockers, but does have a large garage. My concern is whether it is fully winterised and also if moving all the storage space to the back end is a good idea. The max weight of 4.25 MT with a 3 litre engine is good all round but still concerned especially if we put bikes or even a scooter on the back!
Whilst the interior is great it isn't quite up to the standard of the wood in our existing van and to be honest the square front and all white finish isn't as pleasing on the eye as the older versions and must be less aerodynamic.
We are therefore debating whether to go for the 'new' 2011 reg 2012 shape or try to find an earlier 2009/10 model in the old style.
Any thoughts from those with the new shape vans generally and french beds in particular would be appreciated.
Cheers
Rasser


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

BUMP!!!!

there you are Bob :lol: 

tony


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

Hi Rasser,

I have had a good look at quite a few of the new shape B class models and am of the view that they are equivalent to the 'Classic' version that used to be produced as an entry level motorhome.

The construction of the interior furniture is not anywhere near as substantial as the previous SL model. I was looking at a B534, the base upon which the seat cushion sits doesn't even have a hinge to secure it, there are two 'lips' extending from the plywood which slot into holes on the back rest, after a couple of jolts from road imperfections the base will be out of it's housing and on the way to the floor. No Alko chassis, no underfloor storage, no Hartal door, etc,etc.

In your position I would certainly look for a pre facelift one, quite a few on www.mobile.de.

Mike


----------



## alshymer (Nov 4, 2007)

*New shape Hymer*

Hi 
I have a new shape B 694 3ltr 4.25 tonne. Fantastic van, great engine, enough payload even with a Honda scooter in te garage. Great front bed and rear bed, quality mattresses.
Would highly recommend over the previous B 655.
Regards
Alshymer


----------



## RASSER (May 6, 2007)

*dilemma-Hymer new shape B554 vs old shape*

Thanks Mike. Agree probably the entry level.
Alshymer,
Presume your's is LHD.
Don't know how long you have had the new van but have you had chance to see what mpg you get from the 3ltr engine yet?
Think I read somewhere that it has a chain timing belt not a rubber one. Can you confirm.
What warranties did you get on the Fiat, habitation and water ingress.
thanks for your help.


----------



## alshymer (Nov 4, 2007)

*New Hymer*

Hi 
We have had our Hymer B694 for nearly 2 years Nov 2010.
The 3ltr is so quiet, does have a timing chain and I get 20 mpg, fully laden. Also I always drive up to the speed limit.
A friend of mine recently bought a B544 from Germany for 66000€ brilliant price for a new van.
Hymer's come with 2 yrs Fiat and 6yr habitation warranty,
I think the new models are great.
Regards
Alshymer


----------

